# Burt Lake Ice Fishing Tournament



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

The Northern Lakes Walleye Club will be hosting its 2nd Annual Burt Lake Ice Fishing Tournament on March 6, 2010. In addition to the cash prizes, this year we will also be awarding trophies for the top three walleyes for both the adult and youth divisions.  I thought I'd throw this out to all fellow Michigan-Sportman members. This would be a great oportunity to have an M/S outing. Registration begins February 1 and you can register the day of as well. Below is the event flyer and rules sheet on the club website. Hope to see you there!

www.northernlakeswalleyeclub.com


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

I'll be there! Went last year and had a great time.


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

ttt

Ice Fishing Tournament
Northern Lakes Walleye Club
2nd Annual Burt Lake Ice Fishing Tournament
Saturday, March 6, 2010
(7:00 AM UNTIL 5:00 PM)
ENTRY FEE $10.00 per Adult
$ 5.00 per Youth (16 & under)
ADULT DIVISION PRIZES:
1st Place Heaviest Walleye $ 300.00
2nd Place Heaviest Walleye $ 150.00
3rd Place Heaviest Walleye $ 75.00
Heaviest Perch $150.00
Heaviest Any Other Species $ 150.00
YOUTH DIVISION PRIZES
Sponsored by Landon Auto Parts &#8211; Carquest of Cheboygan, Indian River and Onaway
1st Place Heaviest Walleye $ 100.00
2nd Place Heaviest Walleye $ 50.00
3rd Place Heaviest Walleye $ 25.00
Heaviest Perch $ 50.00
Heaviest Any Other Species $ 50.00
Additional Sponsors: Pat & Gary&#8217;s Party Store, Indian River
Huron Distributors/Budweiser, Indian River
Pellston Lodge, Pellston
Maple Bay Marine, Brutus
Pre-Register at Pat & Gary&#8217;s Party Store &#8211;OR- at Maple Bay Launch Site Morning of event
For more details visit our website northernlakeswalleyeclub.com


----------



## KBREAL (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey JJMAC, I will be there. Bringing some friends, sounds like it will be a big turnout. I just hope the fish remember to show up. Anyway the weather sounds like it will be a great day to be on the ice. If we are pre registered, do we have to be at the launch in the morning? All the BASS tourney's that i've done work that way, but one of the guys from the shop said we just need to be back by 5:00. Tried to call, do you happen to know?


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

KBREAL said:


> Hey JJMAC, I will be there. Bringing some friends, sounds like it will be a big turnout. I just hope the fish remember to show up. Anyway the weather sounds like it will be a great day to be on the ice. If we are pre registered, do we have to be at the launch in the morning? All the BASS tourney's that i've done work that way, but one of the guys from the shop said we just need to be back by 5:00. Tried to call, do you happen to know?


Sent you a pm.

The weather looks to be excellent. If you are pre registered, you do not need to check in with us at Maple Bay launch the morning of the tournament. We'll make sure your name gets on the big board and you are in for the drawings. Just make sure, no fishing before 7:00 am and the scales close at 5:00 pm. Good luck and see you there!


----------



## KBREAL (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks JJ. I went out on Sunday, and got into a few. Hopefully the high pressure will be on the way out by saturday. Been a while since i was in short sleeves on the ice! I can't wait. Thanks for the response. I'll see you there. You fishing, or are you working the scales? I've spoken to a lot of people that are going, hope you guys have a good turn out.


----------

